# Dinner and a Yak (ACT, this weekend)



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Unfortunately i cant make it to the dinner on Friday night, ive got too much work to get through this week. But ill be able to make it to LBG on Saturday arvo and definately keen to hit Googong on Sunday, looking forward to getting out.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I can't make it, unfortunately I'll be fishing the tiny back streams in the snowies


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry, cant make it Friday night - and will be juggling SWMBO requirements to get my fishing trips in on Sat and Sun - most definately coming on those. Have a great tim e

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Sunday morny at Googong is doable for me if this wind dies down! Im assuming it will be down the back end of the dam??


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm a starter for Saturday afternoon, and a possibility for Googong on Sunday. Depending on whether I can get the old car started, I might have to ask for a lift to LBG


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Squidder said:


> I'm a starter for Saturday afternoon, and a possibility for Googong on Sunday. Depending on whether I can get the old car started, I might have to ask for a lift to LBG


Mate im happy to pick you up and take you to LBG, i can drive you on both days if you need to.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers Craig, I'll try and crank her over tonight and see how I go


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

No worries mate 8) I owe you 2 trips to jindabyne and a trip to the coast now :shock: its the least i could for you mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSWvBJoAACLfgAAQUIOAAoKgkAo/7/+gMADGA1GU2plNPU00HmpNpqZqGhg00aaYTEyYCBpg1T2k0hlME8oyaDQbSYwIUU3wpMU4Jmo9VfqiODXAitbcsU2j8dyRsHOvUtJDLpWDIeEk2bSOSL12G/ERO/CtMjZZf0TFzzCkYuRbAL48LDR2JLt/fqIcDhsLmxUuBgKopVlPVRWGFHhQZOlGfm94vtK3PLEQUcgMzO1G6Kd8sohpwamrDamK4E6fqY5vr6giySq8sGFSIGCAYcK5GUWvDSD0/i7kinChIEteCTQ=


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Launching down the south end is VERY hard, ive done it in my old yak and it was a nightmare :lol: the water would have to come up at least another 15-20% to make it easy to launch and even then its about 200m from the carpark to the water so a trolley for the yak is essential.
From the main boat ramp to get to some good spots towards the south end is quite easy, about 5klms down is the furthest we would have to go (about half way down the dam) and that passes 4-5 good spots along the way for goldens, or heading to Bradleys inlet at the north end of the dam is about 2.5klms also with a few good spots along the way. 
Im happy to go to either direction, so ill just follow the crowd :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Im up for any trip this weekend...

As for dinner will discuss with the boss tonight, aint had an AKFF chew and spew ( Restaraunt / Cafe based )since Milt came to town many moons ago. I am very keen for a decent feed though, the stuff she cooks me is killing me! ( Just joking, I know you will read this later dear ).


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dang! I cannot make it to anything  out of Canberra this weekend, and cannot score a day off work 

Ash


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well obviously i'm in, Be there for dinner and the fishing trips, can't wait to hit LBG with the Canberra crew. 
See you all soon

Cheers Dave


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

craig450 said:


> Launching down the south end is VERY hard, ive done it in my old yak and it was a nightmare :lol: the water would have to come up at least another 15-20% to make it easy to launch and even then its about 200m from the carpark to the water so a trolley for the yak is essential.
> From the main boat ramp to get to some good spots towards the south end is quite easy, about 5klms down is the furthest we would have to go (about half way down the dam) and that passes 4-5 good spots along the way for goldens, or heading to Bradleys inlet at the north end of the dam is about 2.5klms also with a few good spots along the way.
> Im happy to go to either direction, so ill just follow the crowd :lol:


Same here, maybe we just decide at the ramp. :? I reckon the back end of the dam probably gets hit less though and there are some tasty weedbeds and rocky points down that way..


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Just found out I am hosting the parents again, so cant do dinner out.

As per trips shouldnt be a problem, at least one will be a given ( Leaning toward Googong ).

Will let you guys know...


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Unfortunately can't make Friday night or Saturday, but count me in for Sunday. Also gives me a chance to test my dodge sounder install...


----------



## Sporran (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm working Friday night but I'd like to try for Saturday. Which lures or soft plastics should I bring?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

pescado said:


> I reckon the back end of the dam probably gets hit less though and there are some tasty weedbeds and rocky points down that way..


I totally agree with that chris, i rarely see anyone else towards the south end of the dam, and plenty of ideal areas to target.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Saturady for me.

Time to wakeup get out of my winter blues.

Victor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSsaYPAAABNfgAAQQAWgUCABGIo//96gIACFEVPanpTzVPJom9AkNqekehFNqZoj0mmgDRoB6mUBASQb2KWTs+bGKkxczUzG6RKuJ+6f5jRW42UoNoLaEW4esoi1rLUHTBGYc1W6n1zy8RmCwul9a/M9dEhJ4n2EfQERDViMpIW6UPFCkij8KyB1ugBKUtzGxXK+RiL2eehdyRThQkCsaYPA


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Thats not too bad i guess, ive seen it much worse. Im still keen if you guys are? 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc9/i5sAABHXgAAQQIMQIligPu3eoCAAZDVP0KhmUyfpQPQ9RkMYACYAAmMTWhQhPaQkNOS/+w+T3eJMHo4V7phMU4KaulU5rrlbjZRfxz3qLHZV0yvJjpSEOLGVljyqhszhcqOi7kinChIZ7/FzYA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTfOBxEAACHfgAAQQGVI0AECEIA/796gMACjYap+oCBkZRkyeptMmoQpmp6npMRoZDTQAGp6QRpkaAAACwDdvS7vek9qWayrZNIgxjAfCjLJbcYtdPC3frPW/bJue/MTiOefiSODVLrUgomZWQK9apEN5deLwCiFoS+TyJu0fORrFcsVdTdBMUaiASUO0fdgVWO1r7X97cCeoROcQxSNEiQEwWJKcSdSlvzA7ItW/R8ICKLJFBijCi7s7TwaKUULhlUApY0skIDdBiw/F3JFOFCQN84HEQ==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I hate dropping decent fish ( Even if it was a Carpski? )...

Will be going tommorow, were is this Manuka bakery? ( Main Street? )

See you guys then.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ill skip the bakery and meet you guys at Googong ramp at 8am, got a good feeling about tomorrow  8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYp4oIQAABVfgAAQUGeAAoACGKo/7/7gIABoRTyg9Ro0GjRoDIyANVP01PImTEg0ZHpAepp6h3EFION7lt0IQhb0cfCmrUHgobuXyJQwFZMyNj4Z7c7MwHYr+Sr8xHk3Oyi+6lWfW6wFIVvkuLvyeoSbkaE0kOM5Ma8SLnSqvLCJxE7HcEA47FYWRFn/F3JFOFCQinighA==


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Part of the 'yak lineup at Molonglo on Saturday


----------

